# BMW i3 battery upgrade (60-120AH)



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

To follow up on this topic, I made a video which explains all the pitfalls of the 120Ah upgrade. Thanks again to Havrla!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Excellent presentation, thank you for pointing out the difficulties to be aware.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> Excellent presentation, thank you for pointing out the difficulties to be aware.


Thanks! Glad you liked it, I hope this will inspire more shops/competent DIYers to try this upgrade, and find better solutions for the tricky parts!


----------



## CALIBMWGUY71 (May 1, 2021)

Dala said:


> Thanks! Glad you liked it, I hope this will inspire more shops/competent DIYers to try this upgrade, and find better solutions for the tricky parts!


 Dala, is there a company or shop in California that is able to do the i3 120 battery upgrade?


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

CALIBMWGUY71 said:


> Dala, is there a company or shop in California that is able to do the i3 120 battery upgrade?


None that I'm aware of!


----------



## harnelbe (8 mo ago)

Dala said:


> Hi all,
> Did a battery upgrade on a BMW i3 REX, it went from 60AH to 120AH (42.2kWh). I still have to do some coding to get it out of power restricted mode, but really nice to see that these upgrades are possible, and almost plug'n'play!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot @Dala for doing and sharing those video.
Many are those who wish to make such a modification on their bmw i3 in the more or less long term.
Many people are also interested in the prototype made by LION Smart.


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

great video and modification. I think for many it can be an impetus on the way to improving their car.


----------

